# A bump on Lilith's tummy



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok I'm worrying now yesterday she had her second dose of vaccine & deworming pill now she has a small bump on her tummy not hard but like an oval 3-4 cm long.
What could this be? She's 3 months old so it can't be god forbid cancer? I will take her to the vet ASAP but I need some thoughts & hopefully reassurance nothing's wrong 
I'm so worried


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

There goes my negative & paranoid mind again with the what ifs... Like what if she did swallow something but that doesn't mean a lump... 
I haven't found anything on google.
She's her happy normal self maybe sleeping more but she's tired & a puppy
...


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it inside the skin or on the outside?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Rin said:


> Is it inside the skin or on the outside?


Inside but not 100% sure because I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

It could very well be an umbillical hernia Maizy had one on her tummy and was a small lump its not uncommon and hers was removed when she was spayed! Double check when you see your vet but this sounds like what it might be"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> It could very well be an umbillical hernia Maizy had one on her tummy and was a small lump its not uncommon and hers was removed when she was spayed! Double check when you see your vet but this sounds like what it might be"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If it is, does it suddenly appear? I'm sure I didn't see any lumps in these 5-6 days, & is it dangerous?


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessLilith said:


> If it is, does it suddenly appear? I'm sure I didn't see any lumps in these 5-6 days, & is it dangerous?


If it is an umbillocal hernia then no its not serious but do check with your vet as might not be this!

I am not 100% sure but think they do get bigger and smaller as sometimes i could notice Maizys other times i couldnt! Im not a vet so def double check with them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Where on her tummy is it? My Bailey had a little lump on his tummy that I noticed a few days after adopting him - it turned out to be an umbilical hernia. I would have it looked at by a vet just to be safe.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a hernia. Belle had one we followed it for about a year. once it became hard the vet removed it. not a problem good luck check with vet but dont worry too much.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like an umbilical hernia,I've read they can get smaller,but if not they can be repaired when you take her in for spay. Amber has a very small one and vet said it was so small it wasn't a worry but I had it fixed during spay.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam A Worry Mommy too* Its should Be a Club!*
*I Don't Have any Answers,But Ill Be Praying for a Positive vet Visit.*
*Good Luck Nickee**


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for helping me out & making me worry less. I called the vet this morning & he basically said the same thing I said I'm worried he said most vets won't mind a vet visit money & bill, but if she's playing, eating & being her usual self & has no pain I could wait until 20 more days where she has her check up. 

What do you all think?


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Sounds like an umbilical hernia,I've read they can get smaller,but if not they can be repaired when you take her in for spay. Amber has a very small one and vet said it was so small it wasn't a worry but I had it fixed during spay.





Yogi's Mom said:


> *Iam A Worry Mommy too* Its should Be a Club!*
> *I Don't Have any Answers,But Ill Be Praying for a Positive vet Visit.*
> *Good Luck Nickee**


Thank you so much honey, we should have a worry club!!)


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

As said it may be an umbillical hernia, I discovered one on Sammy a few months back - just get to the vets and they can check it over for you, try not to worry.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

As most people said, it's probably just an umbilical hernia. Milo has one and it's never been a problem.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo had one and it was removed when he was neutered. Not to worry.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

PrincessLilith said:


> Thank you everyone for helping me out & making me worry less. I called the vet this morning & he basically said the same thing I said I'm worried he said most vets won't mind a vet visit money & bill, but if she's playing, eating & being her usual self & has no pain I could wait until 20 more days where she has her check up.
> 
> What do you all think?


Since the vet seems to think it's fine to wait for your check-up in 20 days, that is what I would do. However, if you will be sick with worry for 20 days, then the cost of an extra office visit might be worth it to you. Seems like everyone seems to think its an umbilical hernia. Good luck and try not to worry.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am surprised that the vet would advise you that it's okay to wait without having a look at her. I would definitely take her in so he could have a quick look. He would know within seconds and shouldn't charge for that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd get a new vet..... doesn't sound maltese friendly.

It could be nothing and you could just be worrying.... but she's a puppy and your first malt (if I remember correctly) so any vet should be more sensitive.

Especially since *he* did not take note of a hernia just a day before? ..... Seems odd to me.

Find a new vet.

I hope everything is okay with Lilith.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> I'd get a new vet..... doesn't sound maltese friendly.
> 
> It could be nothing and you could just be worrying.... but she's a puppy and your first malt (if I remember correctly) so any vet should be more sensitive.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of getting the same vibe. If you're really worried I wouldn't feel like I'd have to wait three weeks. If you felt a lump in your breast, would you wait three weeks to get it looked at? Is the vet part of a private practice or a Banfield kind of practice? You need someone who is sensitive to what our toy dogs need. I hope that he hasn't/won't give more than one vaccination at a time. That's a big no no for our little ones. They should be spaced weeks apart.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for your replies everyone
You all calmed me down. 
Actually Lilith's vet is the best one in my city & the friendliest of all I've seen & I've seen A LOT) 
He didn't say don't bring her he was just saying don't worry & that hernia is common in toy breeds. I described what it was he would've stayed on the phone for hours if I wanted to & Lilith is in no pain & her usual self he told me if I see any pain, growth or color changing that I'd bring her in ASAP.
Actually the day I took her to a vet appointment & groomer wasn't her own vet it was a 24/7 vet hospital because it was a 5 day holiday & everywhere was closed except that emergency pet hospital which I never liked & they aren't nice 

But because I'm always worried I will take her soon ) you're all right if I saw a lump on myself would I wait? 

I'm sure it's a hernia but another check up with the vet is the best idea.


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh & no worries just one vaccination at a time


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sahar, try to give the vaccines & the deworm pill on different dates---just so you know what it is, if one causes some sort of reaction. It is also a good idea to keep a journal (or as I keep a file on my computer) of the date anything new changes---new food, new vaccine, deworm, heart-worm, I note any small observations (like extra panting, strange stool, anorexia, etc) so I can look back & compare if something becomes evident. You can then take this info to the vet to help him diagnose a problem. 
Let us know how things go!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Sahar, try to give the vaccines & the deworm pill on different dates---just so you know what it is, if one causes some sort of reaction. It is also a good idea to keep a journal (or as I keep a file on my computer) of the date anything new changes---new food, new vaccine, deworm, heart-worm, I note any small observations (like extra panting, strange stool, anorexia, etc) so I can look back & compare if something becomes evident. You can then take this info to the vet to help him diagnose a problem.
> Let us know how things go!


Yes you are so right, I didn't know I could do that! with the pets I had before the vets gave them at once if they were ok. Thank you so much for the info I learn so much here ((hugs))


----------

